# Any new carp gear plans for 2006?



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone thinking of getting some "goodies" for the upcoming 2006 season?

Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

For the first time in several years...nope, not me. Can't think of anything else major I need....except of course 3 of the 2006 Abu Carpmaster 6500's to keep my collection current (have set of 3 ea for each year since 1999....but, those won't come out til June/July. I've gone through testing just about everything.... and pretty much have found what I'm satisfied with. Actually I'm kinda surprised...but, nothing grabs my fancy this year.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

That does'nt surprise me.....i would love to root through your tackle room...i bet its like a UK tackle store..lol.

What color are the 2006 Carpmasters going to be Bob? I would love to see the emerald Green ones come back out...or maybe the burnt orange ones...sweet reels.

I only have a few more things to get and i'll be set for many years to come. Only things i'll have to replenish would be terminal tackle after that each year.

I got a bivvy, a brolly, bedchair, cart, loads of luggage, tons of rods & reels to cover all fishing types..im going to get a few nice goodies in Feb. then i'll be done. Been looking also too at getting the remote set up for my Delkim Plus alarms , was going to get a new set of alarms with remote, but i like my Delkims and will just upgrade them to remote capability.

Going to do a lot of long sessions this season and a lot of scouting and stalking too..i should have all gear covered by spring for sure.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the goodies i want are things i don't really need.. lol 
i want to get the atomic catapults, along with its different types of arms.. and wait to get that new fox spod.. then the new quiver combo would be nice too..  i wanna get rid of my bedchair, and get a chair instead.. since i hardly sleep on it..   and i also want to get a battery for my trolling motor as well.. a smallest one possible.. 
that oughtta do it..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

oh yeah, i really want a berkley mozzi proof shelter plus its cover as well.. it would be nice to have during mid-summer nights..


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Nothing I can think of really apart from a time machine....so I can zoom off into the carp fishing space time continuim , catch some good uns and then return and still have time to cut the grass, play ball with the kids, decorate the laundry room, take the wife out for something nice to eat, fix the kids bike, sort the basement out etc etc etc....

Does anyone know where I can get one cheap??


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be getting a pod to fish some carpie looking concrete banks downtown (Cincinnati). Ive pretty much decided on the Horizon or Quattro, but Im holding out to get them used.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Roost,
Im waiting to hear back from a carp angler that had a Quattro for sale over the summer and dont think it sold...he wanted $100 for it only used a few times. I'll let you know what i find out.

Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

RiverRat said:


> What color are the 2006 Carpmasters going to be Bob? I would love to see the emerald Green ones come back out...or maybe the burnt orange ones...sweet reels.


No idea on the color yet Scott...will let you know when I know. The burgandy ones are made every year in the Trophy Collection series....Henry's Tackle in NC...voco Ambassadeur....has an "exclusive rights" contract with them for a limited amount/different color each year...he then distributes them out to retailers and customers. Those burnt orange ones went fast this year. Regarding the emerald green ones...I've been offered $200 apiece for mine...they've become quite the collectors item. Doubt I'll ever sell any though.


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

nothing new here... except.. maybe a bigger net! But we'll see!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm thinking strong about getting a kayak this upcoming year.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Get a Kayak! A kayak is my all time #1 best fishing purchase!

A kayak will get you to the spots that dont get ANY fishing pressure. It would also provide an easy way to deliver chum as well.


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

a Kayak.... 
hmm.. now there's a great idea! Especially for carp fishing!

Hold on to your hat!!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Another Nexave or a Warrior XT, sky pod and two MX's....and a bunch of little stuff....

Tax time is coming soon.....just got a higher paying position at work....that'll gimme an extra $600/month....I should have everything I need by mid summer.....then on to the things i don't need


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

BottomBouncer said:


> I should have everything I need by mid summer.....then on to the things i don't need


Touche


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Rooster said:


> Get a Kayak! A kayak is my all time #1 best fishing purchase!
> 
> A kayak will get you to the spots that dont get ANY fishing pressure. It would also provide an easy way to deliver chum as well.


 I remember the time that we fished together that you said the same thing. I guess that has stuck in my mind. It would help me gain access to a lot of new areas for carping and flatheads as well as the obvious river use for smallie fishing. Your also right about it making it easier to chum . You could chum a spot and put a marker float on top of the chum.

As far as kayaks go, what would be the best choice? I notice that Bass Pro has some models that have a couple of rod holders and a water-tight storage compartment. Any advice?

I really don't plan to fish from the kayak unless I'm smallie fishing. Like Rooster said, there's some spots that in local lakes and rivers that I would love to gain access to, places that can't be reached by shore.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Well Iam really set with all the essentials to catch alot of fish,
and always have been.But Iam looking to get a few things here.
Basicly things I can do without,but...what the heck....?

I need to get atleast 1 more 13ft 3.5lb Prologic XLNT.I have
3 but if I really like a rod I try to buy as many as I can while
their avalible.Like I did with the Fox Methodmaster,as there
is nothing consitant or promised with US carp tackle dealers.
A product is here one minute,gone the next  

Iam still looking at longer stay shelters,probably going for a 
Fox make???????

I would like to get a bedchair,but Iam not totaly convinced
its a necesity.Its just more junk to hual around.Not sure how
much use it would accually get.May just go with a cheapish 
model.

I may break down and purchase a Rueben Heaton scale?But 
Iam talking myself out of it.I have a set of Avons and a few
other spring scales that are as spot on as I will ever need.

Now for something I really want,thats a trolling motor!I may
get a inflateable Fishhunter as well sometime this year,but
the motor is what Iam really after.As I can put it on rented
boats,ect.And access/scout new areas.

Things I really DO NOT need but would buy if I had the
money.....

4-Of the new Shimano Ultegras with the built in free-spool
conversion.Or would settle for 4 of the new Biomasters!

Around 120 kilos Mainline or Nash boilies..

2-3 FreeSpirit 10ft BankCreepers  with full cork!Definatly
something I dont need.But would be nice some day!

Theres really NO end to these kinds of lists...lol


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg, you are correct....ive had all the gear to catch very well and truthfully dont NEED any new gear......but a WANT some new gear and a few cool things i could certainly live without..but gotta have..lol.

Im with ya on the new Baitrunner spools system on the Ultegra XTA...info:

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/fish/seh/nl/en/shimanoexperience/protips/baitrunnerspool.html


And i might look into a pair of them reels this spring...ya never know? 

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/fish/products/group_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302039309&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181399&bmUID=1136944961962

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Those reels are serious!...I would buy them in a second
if I had the bread.The price is unbelieveable!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, the price is very good for what your getting....i wouldnt see the need for "true" big pit btr's like the LC now, with reels like this on the market for a better price!!

Refreshing to see someone else that also has an eye for good quality tackle. 

**Disclaimer**
Yup can catch all kinds of fish of cheap tackle and high dollar gear is NOT needed..but i think it goes into anglers skill ,abilitys and what YOU want out of fishing too. If you struggle to consistantly put fish on the bank with regular tackle, buying high end gear will NOT and i repeat will NOT magically catch you more fish. This gear only benifits those who already possess "water craft" and knowlege of the species they fish for. High end gear does not MAKE me catch more fish, it only helps me LAND more fish...not have'in to worry about tackle failures or when fishing at say 50 yrd range and see lots of fish crashing 120 yrds out know i can easily adjust my lead weight and consistantly cast to that distance means the difference in catching or blanking...100% confidence in gear is what i demand! Thats why i buy the gear I personally do.
Not everyone cares about this or needs to worry about it. Some are out to just have fun and if they catch a few, its all good...i on the other hand FISH to catch Fish, its what drives me to put so many days on the water year after year. Buying high dollar gear for most would be just a complete waste of money and you can do just as good on cheaper gear...its PERSONAL choice. As ive said Anyone reading this that might want to get started in carp fishing, please dont think ANY of this gear is needed or required. What ever tackle you have for other species will most likely work just as well for CARP too. Like in Lm bass fishing, you wouldnt start out by purchasing 12 sets of rods and reels to cover ever type of lure you will be throwing, that sparkly 21 ft. bass boat or $50k truck to haul it all with.

Well enough of that BS...on with the tackle topics.

Anyone else see any new gear out for 2006??

Scott


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I posted in the fly fishing, buy I saw a kit of flies for carp in the cabelas fly fishing catalog. Im really thinking about trying it. A carp on a fly rod, could be fun.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Kernal, I hear fly fishing for carp is a BLAST. I know there are guides like Mad river outfitters that do such things. You might want to stop in and see them and see what flies work the best here in Ohio.

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/lpcarp.htm

Good luck if you do chase carp with a fly set up..let us know how you do.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Kernal, i put a reply on your thread in the fly fishing section, i encluded a few other carp on a fly links for you to check out.


Scott


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks River Rat, 

I might be heading down to a local stream to see if there are any carp staged in there right now. I sure hope so.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Couple years back up at E. Harbor we had a member and part time guide from Madriver (I think that was who he was associated with)....he caught a couple and it definately looked like fun. I sorta tried fly fishing for them quite a few years back...but, not in the true sense of being a fly fisherman. I used a fly rod/reel...rigged with 8 lb test mono...and free lined doughball on a hook. Had a blast...and have been thinking of giving the center pin reels a go. Watched Paul P. up on the Chicago River use his center pin set up...on sunday after the CCC a couple years ago....definately a fun way to fish in the right situations.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Getting back to 2006 carp gear plans, im gathering up a list of some hooklink materials to try out this year...i think im going to give coated hooklinks a go for different rigs like combi-rigs, ect...ones like Kryston & Fox make.
I just bought another 200 count Ashima RDS2 #4's...i only had about 40 left out of my original 125 #4's and they are hard to find, so i got them while i can. I think i still got around 100 of the #6's..good winter hook!

I see ACS is getting a shippment of rods in this spring...im going to contact them and see about a pair of Century 13' 3.50TC NG's or SP's..ive always wanted a pair of Century rods, with their great deal on shipping, it might be hard to pass up getting them now.

Well other than maybe those Century rods, i only have one big purchase left planned for this year..i did a lot of searching and finally found what i believe to be the best price on it...gonna cost $80 shipping from the UK,but i think in the long run it will be an awesome tool..cant really say just yet what it is..but Greg, if you make your mind up and want one....let me know and i'll send ya a link to where im buying mine...i should place the order the first week of Feb.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Will do Scott,Thanks!


----------

